# 1:18 Audi Q7 Model Car??



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about the upcoming Audi Q7 1:18 scale model car from Kyosho?
When will it be availiable. The Kyosho website said September, but it isnt out yet.
Hope this car comes out soon! 
Also can't wait for a R8 road car in 1:18 scale!!










_Modified by lappies at 4:34 AM 10/15/2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: 1:18 Audi Q7 Model Car?? (lappies)*

Audi Collection sells it in Europe. Maybe Audi of America will consider selling it in the USA.


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: 1:18 Audi Q7 Model Car?? (lappies)*

Some scale models are available on Audiusa.com, accessories search "Q7"


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: 1:18 Audi Q7 Model Car?? (kirklake13)*

Ok, good for America, when will the model car get to South Africa? I hope it gets here soon!










_Modified by lappies at 4:04 AM 10/18/2006_


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: 1:18 Audi Q7 Model Car?? (lappies)*









Here is another picture. The model looks great. Hope it gets released soon!


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: 1:18 Audi Q7 Model Car?? (lappies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lappies* »_Ok, good for America, when will the model car get to South Africa? I hope it gets here soon!









_Modified by lappies at 4:04 AM 10/18/2006_

Maak skuld en koop die regte ding man ou Lappies.








Groete vannie Kaap








Cassie


----------

